# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Tiny salamanders could complicate Shasta Dam project

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) December 26th, 2018 02:57 PM: Tiny salamanders could complicate Shasta Dam project*


SHASTA LAKE, Calif. (AP)  A trio of salamander species in Northern California could complicate a controversial $1.4 billion public works project to heighten the Shasta Dam, the state&#39;s largest reservoir.


*Full Article*

----------


## kissmedeadly

> *Yahoo News (USA) December 26th, 2018 02:57 PM: Tiny salamanders could complicate Shasta Dam project*
> 
> 
> SHASTA LAKE, Calif. (AP) — A trio of salamander species in Northern California could complicate a controversial $1.4 billion public works project to heighten the Shasta Dam, the state&#39;s largest reservoir.
> 
> 
> *Full Article*


 :Big Applause:

----------

